# Coyote & Crow Hunting



## MuddyWater (Feb 11, 2010)

What is the best hand call on getting some coyotes to come in early morning this time a year in southern ohio? Gonna take up songdog hunting to help out the deer herd  and cant forget about turkeys either! 

Also.. does anyone here on ogf do any crow hunting?


----------



## creature catcher (Mar 30, 2008)

Squeeling rabbit works well this time of year I have a SURE Shot hand call.I also crow hunt using an electronic caller and owl and crow decoys! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## MuddyWater (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll to give that a shot.. thanks for the tips man


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

www.predatormasters.com


----------

